# Just A Question...



## WHODAT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

can anyone tell me how to make bells cuz for some unknow reason i got on and had like 800 bells lol


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 18, 2005)

ya you start out with 750 or 775 or 800

dont rmb

but then i beleive its 1 bell per post maby 2

ill check that right now


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 18, 2005)

2 per post


----------



## WHODAT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

wow so pretty much really hard to make bells


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 18, 2005)

you can win bells off competition

i won Big bells off of the Spam Contest


----------



## WHODAT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> you can win bells off competition
> 
> i won Big bells off of the Spam Contest


 hmmm spam contest thats nice


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2005)

Posting is the easiest way to get Bells on here. Making a store... You have to be good at something to do that.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 19, 2005)

I made some pretty fast stores...and some other things...>_>


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 19, 2005)

850 in the begining (I think...).
2 per post
And you can make a lot in stores and in contests.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 19, 2005)

this is the wrong board >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 19, 2005)

Solved


----------

